# Newly hatched nymphs feeding



## Darth Mantis (Feb 27, 2018)

How long can newly hatched nymphs go without food? I'm trying to hatch some egg cases my mantis laid (unknown if they will hatch or not) and I don't want to have to spend money of fruit flys till I know I need them. I'm thinking that I can use the white bugs that fly around the gardenia bushes till I can get what I need to start cultures.


----------



## Serle (Feb 27, 2018)

Depending on the species some won't eat the first 2 to 3 days. I have let the go 5 to 7 days , after that the mortality and cannibalism rate goes up ............ S


----------



## CosbyArt (Feb 28, 2018)

@Darth Mantis From Peter's caresheet found on his website, "Baby mantises will starve in 5-9 days (approximately), if unfed." Of course before then, and as Serle mentioned, they will turn cannibalistic and start to eat one another if housed together.

The fastest cycle of fruit flies is the Drosophila melanogaster, and takes 7 days on average (from adults laying eggs, hatch, pupate, and emerge as flies). So unless you get one that is already well developed "producing", then it will not be ready for several days or more afterwards (and however long to get it delivered).

Personally I ensure I have fruit flies on hand several weeks, or more, before the earliest hatch time. Seems much too risky to wait until they already hatch to save the $10 typically for a FF culture (see here for $3.00 cultures even). As FF keep reproducing making new cultures, even with homemade medium, they can last indefinitely at very little cost.


----------



## Darth Mantis (Mar 1, 2018)

Everywhere I've looked at has like 15 to 20 dollar cultures but the express shipping is like an extra 30 or some such and since its my first time I don't want to try and make my own medium I thought it might be better to just buy some premade. Do you think you can feed them aphids? at least for a short time long enough to get flies and get a culture going?


----------



## Darth Mantis (Mar 1, 2018)

Or maybe those are mealybugs I'm thinking of that are all over my yard in spring do you think they could eat those? and thank you for showing me those 3 dollar cultures.


----------



## Tau874 (Mar 1, 2018)

Last time I looked Petsmart stocks fruit flies for reptiles.  About 8-9 bucks for about 50 flies in a vial.  Not the best deal but it’s super convenient and 50 flies is more than enough to start a booming culture you can spread into future ones.

I’d suggest trying your own medium - stick to the essentials of mashed potatoes and sugar.  Even a poorly made culture with just those ingredients will net you a few dozen flies to continue on and improve the mixture.  There are a lot of guides online to help you make viable cultures, and you save tons of money


----------



## Darth Mantis (Mar 2, 2018)

What would you all suggest for a homemade medium recipe?


----------



## CosbyArt (Mar 2, 2018)

Darth Mantis said:


> Everywhere I've looked at has like 15 to 20 dollar cultures but the express shipping is like an extra 30 or some such and since its my first time I don't want to try and make my own medium I thought it might be better to just buy some premade. Do you think you can feed them aphids? at least for a short time long enough to get flies and get a culture going?


Yeah unless your ordering something else anyway shipping is a killer online. Indeed as @Tau874 said the local PetSmart and PetCo stores often carry them too, just be sure to look at the culture before buying. At times the cultures are old and dying off there, depending on sales.

If you can get enough aphids for feeders it can work for awhile. Some members have done it as well, just finding enough tends to be the trick.



Darth Mantis said:


> What would you all suggest for a homemade medium recipe?


The links to making new cultures, and homemade FF medium, have more than enough to get you going. Some use straight potato flakes and water, with little else; however, I've tried it (as I have many on the medium list) and it grows mold and a awful smell even at a distance than anything else I've tried.

If your looking for a specific recipe than a list try mine, listed there as well...



> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> CosbyArt (http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showuser=8168)
> ----- Thomas's Fruit Fly Culture Food Recipe -----
> based from Anthony Hundt recipe variation
> ...


----------



## Mintmantis (Apr 2, 2018)

If desperate and in a warm climate, exposing some skin outside to attract mosquitoes has worked for me in the past. Easily caught and small bugs.


----------



## Teamonger (Apr 6, 2018)

In regards to aphids, there is information out there on how to breed them (I don't seem to have the link to the best one I had found anymore   ). Pretty much you just grow any bean into a seedling and use that as food. I tried it once but had mixed results. Still it is possible. Tricky part is collecting aphids to start your colony, I spent hours combing through a head of lettuce from my garden.

You really shouldn't be worried about making your own medium, its one of the easiest things out there. Don´t let all the recipes scare you, they will breed in pretty much anything. While fruit fly cultures tend to be expensive its worth it once you know you´ll only ever have to buy one then just keep it going.


----------

